# Diving Medical Test



## Callahan (Apr 22, 2011)

Is there anyone who knows which hospital or doctor will do a medical test to attest that someone is able to dive? Some diving centres require such a test.

Thanks in advance..


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

It a requirement of PADI, not the diving centres, that you fill out and sign a medical statement prior to starting a dive course. You can download it here - http://www.padi.com/english/common/courses/forms/pdf/10063-ver2-0.pdf

If there is any discrepancy and you want a statement signed off by a doctor, lots of centres and divers use Barbara at Dubai London Clinic. She is a specialist in compressed air issues and a diver herself.


----------



## Gwayland7 (Jan 7, 2012)

I didn't need a medical when I took my Open Water, just the questionnaire about my medical history. Unless you have had some sort of operation you should be fine no?


----------



## Callahan (Apr 22, 2011)

thanks for your kind help, guys...

already AOWD Padi, no need to do new tests, just want to dive..

Doctor Barbara is not available until Mid of April :-(


----------

